# Show your keys!



## warlord (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's see what everyone's EDCing on thier keyring. I know how easy it can be to get out of hand with keyring toys but everyone has a different idea of what might be too much and not enough to carry around. 

I want to see flashlights, folding knives, usb drives etc!


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 23, 2008)

_Leatherman Squirt, Arc AAA, Atwood tool._





_Ultrastinger: when you don't want to lose your keys._


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 23, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> _Ultrastinger: when you don't want to lose your keys._




Those two on the upper left are Kwikspit KW1 :thumbsdow offering only 7776 total possible combinations. 

In comparison Schlage is good for a million or so, Best Lock 10 million or so..


----------



## greenlight (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 23, 2008)

personal
http://www.putfile.com/pic/7869039

work
http://www.putfile.com/pic/7869040

would some one pleae fiix these so they dont have to click to view


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 23, 2008)

what on earth is that yellow thing?

and here is the old thread..

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174704

Crenshaw


----------



## Tarlach (Mar 23, 2008)

I know the thread said keyring, but I had to include my Hyperion, which may as well be attached to the rest. I just like to keep it in my other pocket when it is otherwise empty. I won't include the rest of my EDC.

Anywho....(anticlockwise) SAK Classic, Micro Widgy, House key, cheapo keychain light, 2Gb USB thumbdrive. All on a Wenger Hard Chain keyring.

Its a nice light setup that collapses well into a pocket. I should remove the chain from the keyring, but it's such a serious chunky chain that I like it there...

I have also ordered a new 4Gb PNY thumbdrive in the same style. It is seriously small and it's great on the quick release keyring.

...And in case you were wondering, I do have car keys. They live on another Wenger keyloop and I share them with the Missus (she has the same keyring).

P.S. How come only some of the images display in Firefox???


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 23, 2008)

nosuchagency said:


>



You have A LOT of master M1s


----------



## Kraid (Mar 23, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> You have A LOT of master M1s



I am the Gatekeeper. Are you the Key Master?






Swisstech TiNi Multitool
SwissKey
LRI REX
LRI Red Freedom
01 Mustang GT
06 Charger RT


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 23, 2008)

keys


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 23, 2008)

I've said it before, but I guess it needs saying again.....


*Please don't post pictures of keys.*

Given a picture of your keys, any locksmith and many amateurs can create a key to fit your locks. Many keys are pretty simple to duplicate by sight.

While the chances are pretty small that someone will look at your post and know where you live, it's not impossible. After all, anyone you have bought from or sold to has your address.


If you crop the picture so only part of the key shows you should be OK.


Car keys typically have only a few thousand possible combinations, and if you can examine one it's easy to figure out what the cuts are.

But please do feel free to display the keyring and gadgets that are attached.


Daniel


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL!!!


----------



## Tarlach (Mar 23, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> *Please don't post pictures of keys.*
> 
> Given a picture of your keys, any locksmith and many amateurs can create a key to fit your locks. Many keys are pretty simple to duplicate by sight.


I photoshoped my house key  (that's why it looks weird)


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 23, 2008)

Tarlach said:


> I photoshoped my house key  (that's why it looks weird)



It's certainly not a Kwikscrap. I'm guessing Russwin or a Segal. Am I right?


----------



## Tarlach (Mar 23, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> It's certainly not a Kwikscrap. I'm guessing Russwin or a Segal. Am I right?


I don't know what any of these names are :duh2:. My house key is a Lockwood


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 23, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> *Please don't post pictures of keys.*



It is certainly possible that your scenario might occur. 

It is also possible that a squadron of shaved radioactive monkeys will parachute down the chimney of my house in a daring nighttime assault. 

Dang it, now there are two impossibly unlikely things that I have to worry about. Internet keys and shaved radioactive monkeys. I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight.

Thanks alot, gadget_lover.


----------



## Kraid (Mar 23, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> It is certainly possible that your scenario might occur.
> 
> It is also possible that a squadron of shaved radioactive monkeys will parachute down the chimney of my house in a daring nighttime assault.
> 
> ...


Priceless! Especially the pic!


----------



## camdz (Mar 23, 2008)

House key
Car key
Safe key
2gb PNY micro attache(with a homemade melted plastic sheath :laughing
Byrd Finch knife
Deal Extreme photon light. 






Its low profile, but Im thinking about losing the photon light for a while to see how I do (since I almost always carry an actual flashlight. I cant stand a bulky keyring.

The other two items are probably well known but.....Spyderco Salt I SE and Inova X1


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Clockwise from large key:

-Car
-House
-Guns
-LF2 on a 10440





I had the LF2 on a little spring-loaded reel for a little while, and that was supremely handy. If I needed to move my light source just a bit, I simply pulled, and it retracted automatically when I let go. The thread frayed and broke after a couple weeks. If anyone knows a "good" model of these things, let me know.

Clockwise from largest cylinder:

-Al pill fob with some Fire Stik and bits of newspaper
-Little O-ringed survival lighter
-Sharpened P38s





I plan on shoehorning a few strike-anywhere matches into the pill fob as soon as I come across a few loose ones somewhere.

I used to carry a SAK classic and a Utili-Key, but I've stopped carrying them in order to use my SOG B61 more often.


----------



## Spalding (Mar 23, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> I've said it before, but I guess it needs saying again.....
> 
> 
> *Please don't post pictures of keys.*
> ...



I wouldn't even bother worrying because it's so easy to pick the locks you're worried about. Picking is easier than reproducing from an image. By the way, what if you guess wrong from a photo? No second chance to access the lock. With a pickset you get many chances. I'd worry more about the meth head in the section 8 apartments nearby if I were you.

Your post was a joke, wasn't it?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> .... _Ultrastinger: when you don't want to lose your keys._


 
Some of the folks I know; they'd _still _lose their keys. :shakehead


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 23, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> *Please don't post pictures of keys.*
> 
> Given a picture of your keys, any locksmith and many amateurs can create a key to fit your locks. Many keys are pretty simple to duplicate by sight.


There are any number of ways your home is more vulnerable to break-ins than from someone attempting to duplicate a key from a fuzzy photograph on the Internet. This is pretty much a non-concern.

"Any locksmith" ... are you really suggesting there are crooked locksmiths out there, who would go to the trouble of duplicating keys from a photograph? Because if there are, their regular customers are in far more danger than some random Internet poster! Not to mention that locksmiths have much easier ways of gaining entry than that!


----------



## husky20 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think i just spotted a stunt monkey parachute on to my roof better brake out the HID


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 23, 2008)

But still, do you feel comfortable knowing a picture of your house key can be see by anybody with access to the internet?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> "Any locksmith" ... are you really suggesting there are crooked locksmiths out there, who would go to the trouble of duplicating keys from a photograph? Because if there are, their regular customers are in far more danger than some random Internet poster! Not to mention that locksmiths have much easier ways of gaining entry than that!


 
I'm not a locksmith or a crook, but I know of an easier way too!


----------



## warlord (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! Lot's of cool toys!:thumbsup:

I see a lot of things I want like a Micro Widgy,an Atwood tool, and that yellow thing on greenlight's car keys. And I don't even know what they're for, LOL! 

I like to travel light so this is what I carry:
MicroSD reader, Fenix E0.





I keep a 2gig micro SD in the card reader and use it as a usb drive (I keep opera, vlc, etc. on it) I also use the micro SD format in my HD camcorder (via SD adapter) and phone so image/data transfers are easy. That how I loaded this pic into the laptop! 

Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 23, 2008)

they need to come up with an M2 reader that size...oh well,

Crenshaw


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 23, 2008)

e2x2e said:


> But still, do you feel comfortable knowing a picture of your house key can be see by anybody with access to the internet?



i feel absolutely comfortable, and anyone who wants a key to my house, shoot me a PM. the key is useless with out the 10 digit security code to turn the alarm off, and oh yeah, i hope you like dogs...


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 23, 2008)

Spalding said:


> I wouldn't even bother worrying because it's so easy to pick the locks you're worried about.



Yep. I agree on that. Some schools insist rekeying a dorm room door as soon as a key is reported lost and I think that's an over-reaction too. Unless they're stupid enough to mark the key with room number, the chance of someone figuring out what door it belongs to is next to none.




> Picking is easier than reproducing from an image. By the way


You think so? With Kwikscrap, there are only six depths. You don't have to make the duplicate by eye. You'll just have to be able to read the picture good enough to round to the nearest integer code.

Let's say the uncut portion is xx pixels wide, the cut is xx pixels wide. Take the ratio of cut to uncut portion. It likely won't resolve the exact cut depth accurate enough to be functional, but good enough to determine the bittings. 

Once you determine the bittings, a code key generator can originate a new key, which is something found in all locksmiths shops.



> what if you guess wrong from a photo? No second chance to access the lock. With a pickset you get many chances.


If the picture isn't clear enough to tell you if it's 11543 or 22543, you either make multiple keys or make 11543, then file down on the field.



> I'd worry more about the meth head in the section 8 apartments nearby if I were you.


Yep I agree. Instead of worrying about keys, you should worry about making sure not to keep valuables in sight in your car, watching who you park next to so you don't get a door ding, and etc.


----------



## l1s125 (Mar 23, 2008)

reminds me of this story


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Spalding said:


> I wouldn't even bother worrying because it's so easy to pick the locks you're worried about. Picking is easier than reproducing from an image. By the way, what if you guess wrong from a photo? No second chance to access the lock. With a pickset you get many chances. I'd worry more about the meth head in the section 8 apartments nearby if I were you.
> 
> Your post was a joke, wasn't it?



First: Nope, it was not a joke. Many people leave their keys on their desks. Bank tellers routinely keep them on a springy cord around their wrist so they never forget them. They are seldom aware that a knowledgeable person could recreate their keys.

It's a fairly easy process if you have the right information and a little training. 

Second: The assertion that it's easier to pick a lock? Well, that depends on the lock. Add spool and mushroom pins and they get real hard to pick. But recreating a key from a picture is fairly easy. I've done it for a friend without ever seeing his house, much less his lock.

Third, keys use specific standard depths for each cut, and if you know those depths it's easy to get it right.

Think of it this way; a key is a secret that matches the secret configuration inside your lock. If others get to examine your secret, they can copy it or re-create it. Since it takes no effort to avoid posting pictures of the keys themselves, why take the risk that your neighbor or other acquaintance is a budding thief?

Daniel


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 24, 2008)

Um, why go through the trouble when you can order a set of bumpkeys off ebay quick and cheap?


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 24, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Um, why go through the trouble when you can order a set of bumpkeys off ebay quick and cheap?



Well, let's see.

Bump keys don't work on locks with anti pick devices (spools, sidebars, mushroom pins).

You might want to be surreptitious; You can look VERY normal with a properly cut key. That's a bit harder to do as you manipulate a bump key.

Bump keys will destroy some locks. For instance they can deform the wafers, making it obvious that someone was messing with the lock. That kind of blows the whole idea of stealth entry.

And last but not least, Some people do things like that just to see if they can. It was a kick to see my first 'sight read' key work.


Daniel


----------



## qarawol (Mar 24, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> First: Nope, it was not a joke. Many people leave their keys on their desks. Bank tellers routinely keep them on a springy cord around their wrist so they never forget them. They are seldom aware that a knowledgeable person could recreate their keys.
> 
> It's a fairly easy process if you have the right information and a little training.
> 
> ...



I must agree. Keys have codes and can be duplicated with the right equipment and know how... without the original key. Show me a picture of a Kwikset or Schlage key and 95% - 100% ....??? You can also read the code on some keys. Have that code and you have a key.


Since I cut my own house keys and do my own re-pinning with spool and mushroom pins and I don't follow the code...








See the one next to the SF-V fob? I have taken it to a Locksmith (I personally know) and he would not cut it for it was too complicated. I have also cut the shoulder stop so that there is no guide for the key duplicator. Cutting the bow off also makes for a more pleasant pocket carry.


Just in case... I've already re-pinned my locks and re-cut the keys.


Njoy...


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 24, 2008)

qarawol said:


> I must agree. Keys have codes and can be duplicated with the right equipment and know how... without the original key. Show me a picture of a Kwikset or Schlage key and 95% - 100% ....??? You can also read the code on some keys. Have that code and you have a key.
> 
> 
> Since I cut my own house keys and do my own re-pinning with spool and mushroom pins and I don't follow the code...
> ...




LOL Good one, though I'd be willing to bet a flashlight that you did not repin the locks on that Toyota. The wafers are harder to find than the pins for Kwikset cylinders. 

Like you, I also have a bow-less key. I keep it in my wallet for emergency use. The Toyota key is registered against the tip, so it can still be duplicated if needed.

About the second key, I don't know of a lock that uses that blank and also has pins top and bottom. What brand of lock is it? Except for the extra cuts on the top it appears to be a Titan core removal key. It even has the squared off cut at the right spot.


Daniel


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 24, 2008)

qarawol said:


> Since I cut my own house keys and do my own re-pinning with spool and mushroom pins and I don't follow the code...



That looks like a symmetric tip stopped car key than a standard key. I didn't realize they had double sided pin and tumbler locks. I don't really see the point of re-inventing the wheel though. The only defense you have is against unauthorized fabrication, nothing else. 

Some are more resistant to tampering than other but nothing is immune, with that said, you can buy a pretty good resistance with a patented restricted keyway like the Schlage Everest Primus



> Just in case... I've already re-pinned my locks and re-cut the keys.
> Njoy...


Well in that case, what are the details of those keys pictured? 

hmm ctrl key doesn't have a long nose... Kwikset Titan?


----------



## greenlight (Mar 24, 2008)

You key guys never cease to amaze me. I'm lucky I only have one key (car) to keep track of.


----------



## qarawol (Mar 24, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Well in that case, what are the details of those keys pictured?
> 
> hmm ctrl key doesn't have a long nose... Kwikset Titan?





Shhhhh !!! No secrets are supposed to be revealed.


hmmmm...?? Can top pins can be used as the bottom pins therefore not relying on the full depth of the key cut? Measure my cuts and not have the right cutter or cut at the right angle = no go. A lock that follows no code and uses other pins meant for other locks. Thinking outside the box - too complicated to try to figure out - time is money. 

My son's key has a special twist to it. If he loses it, one just can't insert it like normal and open the lock. Only we know the secret. Just playing with my locks... 'cause I can. 

Here is a close up of one side of the teeth of an old key I made. The other side IS NOT cut the same. How many pins? Medeco angle cuts mixed with straight?... or is it? 
















I'm typing too much... shhhh!


Njoy...


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 24, 2008)

your sentence structure confuses me. I'm not following, srry


----------



## qarawol (Mar 24, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> your sentence structure confuses me. I'm not following, srry



Then I have succeeded!


Back on topic. Picture of keys...














Njoy...


----------



## warlord (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, now that we're past indulging the key-photo nazis how about posting more keyring carried goodies? I'm seeing seriously cool things, So I must say:

Please sirs, can I have some more??


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a pic of Keyes:

http://images.wikia.com/halo/images/8/88/Captain_Keyes.jpg

Oh wait, never mind... :nana:


----------



## Marduke (Mar 24, 2008)

And you identity can be stolen by leaving a fingerprint behind on a glass at a restaurant, so always wear gloves....

Using credit cards? You're just asking for it there....

You carry a photo ID WITH YOU?!?! One that could easily be lost and used to steal your identity?!?! For shame!!!.....

Do you check constantly while driving to make sure no one is ever following you home???

You don't both shred and incinerate every bit of trash which you throw out??

You don't blindfold guests when they come into your home so they don't know what valuables you own and the layout of the house???






But seriously, there are dozens of FAR more likely scenarios which you can do little about. So, take off the tinfoil hat :tinfoil: and don't be afraid to come on outside with all the normal people


----------



## Size15's (Mar 24, 2008)

I took all my keys off my keyring for when I went to SS2008

Here's a photo of my keyring next to a bunch of keys on a table:


----------



## gary3911 (Mar 24, 2008)

Now that's just showing off.


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## qarawol (Mar 24, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I took all my keys off my keyring for when I went to SS2008
> 
> Here's a photo of my keyring next to a bunch of keys on a table:



Hi Al,

Where's that special key chain fob that was acquired at the PK party??? I thought that would be there on a user ring.


Njoy...


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 24, 2008)

Too much?


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2008)

EDIT: okay okay, consider the thread refers to MY keys I'll post a pic of my keys, you didn't have to shout jeezez



having two L0D-CE on me [one on key always, one on neck occaisionally] serves some redundancy....more or less equal to carrying two KL4s. I can only try not to emphasize that bit of irony by carrying 3 KL4s in my pockets at once :nana:




mighty82 said:


> Too much?



there is never enough, frankly I think you need another split ring worth
learn to share with people beside you *ahem, see post 48*
you'd be surprised to know mines not in the pic 

Size15s, you didn't steal the 0001 from PK while hes not looking did you?


----------



## qarawol (Mar 24, 2008)

My Son's key ring sporting an ano stripped Maglite Solitaire with the ARC mania LED and Glass lens.








Njoy...


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 24, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> i feel absolutely comfortable, and anyone who wants a key to my house, shoot me a PM. the key is useless with out the 10 digit security code to turn the alarm off, and oh yeah, i hope you like dogs...



Ok, fine then go ahead and post pics with your keys. Just advising people of the potential.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 24, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> EDIT: okay okay, consider the thread refers to MY keys I'll post a pic of my keys, you didn't have to shout jeezez
> 
> 
> 
> having two L0D-CE on me [one on key always, one on neck occaisionally] serves some redundancy....more or less equal to carrying two KL4s. I can only try not to emphasize that bit of irony by carrying 3 KL4s in my pockets at once :nana:



What light is below the LOD? Some Peak?


----------



## Size15's (Mar 24, 2008)

qarawol said:


> Hi Al,
> Where's that special key chain fob that was acquired at the PK party??? I thought that would be there on a user ring.


I actually have that fob on my work keys.



Illum_the_nation said:


> Size15s, you didn't steal the 0001 from PK while hes not looking did you?


It was either that or his Porsche... :green:


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2008)

Marduke said:


> What light is below the LOD? Some Peak?



peak 1xAAA holder, its currently holding a L92 energizer lithium...a backup to the one thats sitting in the L0D-CE


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine's pretty simple. Fauxton, house key, prybar I made, sak.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 25, 2008)

swiss-tech utilikey
Inova key-light


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 25, 2008)

qarawol said:


> Then I have succeeded!
> 
> 
> Back on topic. Picture of keys...
> ...



What d'ya got, the HPC 1200 the Pak-a-Punch?


----------



## Illum (Mar 25, 2008)

qarawol, If I may inquire why you cut all your keys heads off?
I sometimes hoped that keys can be made with a larger head


----------



## qarawol (Mar 25, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> qarawol, If I may inquire why you cut all your keys heads off?
> I sometimes hoped that keys can be made with a larger head





I cut off the bow 'cause for me, it is more comfortable in the pocket, less bulk.

I do have some larger head key blanks also. Take a look at these...









Njoy...


----------



## adamlau (Mar 26, 2008)

From top to bottom:

1. Reflective lanyard w/ whistle end
2. Arc-AAA Premium w/GS LED
3. Ultra Green v10 GITD key fob
4. Lanyard compass from AW


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2008)

One of the keys here is not a Kwikset or any other commonly-available brand; it's an Ace key for cylindrical locks like those used on vending machines, pinball machines, and coin-op arcade video games.
They are said to be quite secure, but I did learn how to drill out an Ace lock when I worked at Music-Vend in Seattle WA. USA the late-1980s, because sometimes a machine would come into the shop requiring service but the customer lost the key.

The other items on this keychain are as follows:

Arc-AAA DS flashlight
Skunk Lights Solar flashlight
LED-Lenser V8 flashlight
Two tritium glow rings
Remote for the front gate (this is a gated community) on a nondestructive "quick release" swivel
Four standard keys
Backup key for my electric wheelchair
Two key fobs
Spring-loaded "dog collar" clip to attach the keyring to my manpurse

The standard keys were intentionally blurred out to thwart potential thieves/locksmiths from copying the patterns and making their own keys to get where they don't belong.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 26, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> i feel absolutely comfortable, and anyone who wants a key to my house, shoot me a PM. the key is useless with out the 10 digit security code to turn the alarm off, and oh yeah, i hope you like dogs...


I love dogs! Are they nice and big with giant teeth and a taste for human legs?


----------



## jrmcferren (Mar 26, 2008)

Any idiot can duplicate a very common power scooter key. I will leave the keyhole to your imagination.

Note: These methods are only to be used to temporarily replace a missing key
Mods: if the above disclaimer is not good enough just delete this post, I will know why.

Method one (this one looks like you are stealing the thing)
Step one: Stick a screwdriver (philips is the best) into the key hole

Method two (very professional, can be used without looking like a crook)
Step one: obtain a 1/4" mono Phone plug Stereo can be used if you have one handy.
Step Two: Short tip to ring (and sleeve if stereo) with small wire and solder (on the inside of the plug)
Step Three: Stick into keyhole.

I have seen both of these used by someone who forgot there key.

As far as my keychain goes, I have a stock Mag Solitaire without the little cord, a 4 GB USB thumb drive (SanDisk Cruzer Micro), and the following keys:

1. House
2. Club (F.O.E. it's non-profit, but still has the regular club to dos)
3. Camcorder case.


----------



## InFlux (Aug 24, 2008)

This is a neato thread- I wanted to bump it up... 

My current key chain setup (minus keys of course- they hook onto the other Amflo connector barely visible at the top of the picture)


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 24, 2008)

A thing of beauty Influx, mind naming a few items?

Mayo


----------



## TONY M (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats a cool looking whistle InFlux.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## e2x2e (Aug 24, 2008)

InFlux said:


> -



Wow. I never thought I'd say this, but: That is a beautiful set of keys.


----------

